# Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!



## Forelle91 (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle Boardies!!

Ich angel sonst immer auf Barsch,Forelle und manchmal auch mit Kunstködern auf Hecht und wollte jetzt ma in einem Teich im Sommer auf Zander gehen.

Teich:  bewachsendes Ufer,Wasser trüb,in der Mitte ist ne Insel,Tiefe 2 Meter,Fischbestand: Zander,Hecht,Wels,Stör,Karpfen,Forellen,Großforellen,aal
Nachtangeln vom Ufer

Wollte mit Köfi angeln und bitte euch mir Tipps,Tricks (incl.Montagen) zu geben.


Dankeschön!!


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Boardies!!
> 
> Ich angel sonst immer auf Barsch,Forelle und manchmal auch mit Kunstködern auf Hecht und wollte jetzt ma in einem Teich im Sommer auf Zander gehen.
> 
> ...


Moin
Auch wenn die Geschichte schon nen Bart bis zum Boden hat.

Ich empfehle:
Auf die Hauptschnur ne Perle, dann nen Boom + Blei, wieder ne Perle, dann den Wirbel.
32-35 Schnur nehmen, ca 80cm abschneiden, an beide Enden ne kleine Schlaufe binden.
Jetzt an der einen Seite nen "Blitzhaken" der Firma Jenzi und das ganze in einen KöFi einfädeln.
Haken + KöFi am Vorfach an die Hauptschnur und Petri Heil!

Weitere Fragen?


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Wo möchtest du denn hin?
hört sich irgendwie nach Lennestadt an.

zur Montage

1 anti Tangle dingens blei nehmen schnur durch dann ne Gummiperle, Wirbel dann nen stahlvorfach mit nem Blitzhaken im köfi.
2 2gr Pose blei perle wirbel und wieder nen Stavo mit blitzhaken + Köfi


----------



## Keno (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Ich würde dir auch auf jeden Fall Stahlvorfach empfehlen. Denn Zander störts nicht und es wäre doch schade, wenn du den Hecht deines Lebens kurz vor den Füßen verlieren würdest.......................


----------



## Forelle91 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Richtig,ist Lennestadt(Anglerglück)!!#6


----------



## Forelle91 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Was ist denn ein Blitzhaken?;+


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn ein Blitzhaken?;+


Moin 
"Blitzhaken" sind Zwillingshaken der Firma Jenzi, meiner Meinung nach mit das beste um KöFi's aufzuziehen, um danach Fische zu fangen!
Frag mal dein Tackle Dealer.

Empfehlung!!!

Petri


----------



## Gloin (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

hi!
wo ködert ihr den fisch denn an?
ich eine, es geht ja von lippköderung über die flanken des fischchens bis hin zur schwanzwurzel.....
oder spielt das eher ein untergeordnete rolle.
da ich grad erst anfange auf zander zu angeln, ist mirdas noch nicht so ganz klar.#c


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hallöchen.

Stahlvorfach??? Die richtigen Zander merken auf jeden Fall das da irgendwas faul ist. Ich plediere für Kevlar. Kostet zwar ein bischen Geld, aber die sind gut angelegt. Falls keine Hechte zu erwarten sein sollten, bevorzuge ich für Zander und Aal mit Köfi auf jeden Fall -> Monofile ca. 35er - 40er.#6 
Die Montagen die die andern Boardis vorgeschlagen haben sind genau richtig, hauptsache frei laufendes Blei damit auch ja kein Widerstand zu spüren ist. Ansonsten ist sofort Schluss mit Biss. Kannste glauben!!!
Und immer schön den Bügel auflassen!!!:m 

Petri für deinen Ansitz.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig,ist Lennestadt(Anglerglück)!!#6


 
bin ich nicht saugut!!!

vergiss auf keinen fall das Stahlvorfach!!! hab dort schon zwei hechte verloren. zander habe ich dort noch keinen gefangen.

wann wollt ihr denn dort hin zum fische ärgern?
wo möchtest du dich hinhocken und möchtest du nur mit köfi angeln oder auch mit was anderem?
wenn bis um zehn uhr noch nichts auf köfi gebissen hat dann nehm dir einen Tauwurm und zwei bienenmaden und tüdel die an nen 8er haken! Störalarm sag ich nur!

bist du öfter dort?
wenn ja hast du damals mal nen Wels und nen karpfen auf nen Gufi gefangen?


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

_Mal eine Frage zwischendurch.........Habe am Wochenende beim Stippen ne Menge kleiner Barsche gefangen. Habt ihr Erfahrung damit als Köderfisch für Zander? Hecht ist klar#6 _


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Dieter1952 schrieb:
			
		

> _Mal eine Frage zwischendurch.........Habe am Wochenende beim Stippen ne Menge kleiner Barsche gefangen. Habt ihr Erfahrung damit als Köderfisch für Zander? Hecht ist klar#6 _


Moin
Funzt 1A, besser geht es eigendlich kaum!
Sind Fressfeinde!
Barsche sind der very best Zanderköder!

Also Petri


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Kleine Barsche funzen auch!!!#6 
Besser ist aber Weißfisch. Ansonsten nimmt er aber alles fischähliche was so am Boden rumliegt. Falls gar nichts geht könnte man ja auch Fetzen schneiden, dann gehts allemale!!!


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Barsche funzen auch!!!#6
> Besser ist aber Weißfisch. Ansonsten nimmt er aber alles fischähliche was so am Boden rumliegt. Falls gar nichts geht könnte man ja auch Fetzen schneiden, dann gehts allemale!!!


Moin
sehe ich echt anders!
(siehe posting oberhalb)!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Funzt 1A, besser geht es eigendlich kaum!
> Sind Fressfeinde!
> Barsche sind der very best Zanderköder!
> ...


 
|good: |good: |good:  ich schneide denen aber noch die Rückenflosse ab damit die nicht stören und mich nicht mehr stechen können!


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> |good: |good: |good:  ich schneide denen aber noch die Rückenflosse ab damit die nicht stören und mich nicht mehr stechen können!


Moin
Ich wusste doch das "einer" Ahnung hat!
Echt, auf Zander nie was besseres erlebt!
Und das fast jedes Mal!

Petri


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

nie was besseres erlebt das kann ich so nicht sagen! Barsch steht bei mir mit Gründling auf Platz eins! wobei ich seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit gründling gefischt habe da ich nicht mehr rankomme und bei uns sind die nur schwer zu stippen


----------



## Hechtfieber (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> |good: |good: |good:  ich schneide denen aber noch die Rückenflosse ab damit die nicht stören und mich nicht mehr stechen können!



...der zander schneidet sich die rückenflossen auch nicht ab, bevor er sich nen barsch reininhaliert!?:q


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Das mit der Rückenflosse abschneiden mache ich auch.#6 

@sharkhooker -->Kann ja sein, das bei euch das mit den Barschen super klappt. Wenn ich mal keine kleinen Weißfische als Köder hatte, habe natürlich auch auf´nen Barsch zurückgegriffen. Meine besten Erfolge jedoch hatte ich auf Plötze. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich den Barsch zu lange verschmäht habe. Auf jeden Fall probiere ich das aus.:m


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> nie was besseres erlebt das kann ich so nicht sagen! Barsch steht bei mir mit Gründling auf Platz eins! wobei ich seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit gründling gefischt habe da ich nicht mehr rankomme und bei uns sind die nur schwer zu stippen


Moin
O.K.
Bei und in Ostfriesland gibt es so gut wie keine Gründlinge(ein Mal ein gestippt).
Aber Barsche ebend schon, also bediene ich mich da und fang auch dementsprechend die Zander bei uns.

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Rückenflosse abschneiden mache ich auch.#6
> 
> @sharkhooker -->Kann ja sein, das bei euch das mit den Barschen super klappt. Wenn ich mal keine kleinen Weißfische als Köder hatte, habe natürlich auch auf´nen Barsch zurückgegriffen. Meine besten Erfolge jedoch hatte ich auf Plötze. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich den Barsch zu lange verschmäht habe. Auf jeden Fall probiere ich das aus.:m


Sorry, war nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				raubfischfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> ...der zander schneidet sich die rückenflossen auch nicht ab, bevor er sich nen barsch reininhaliert!?:q


 
macht aber keinen unterschied(vielleicht zumindest)
ausser das ich dann keinen stachel mehr im Finger hocken habe.


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Keine Panik *sharkhooker *dafür ist das Board ja da, das man sowas besprechen kann. Bin ja immer offen für neue Ideen.:m


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik *sharkhooker *dafür ist das Board ja da, das man sowas besprechen kann. Bin ja immer offen für neue Ideen.:m


Moin
Dann ist ja gut!
Gib da ganz andere Leut.

Wünsch Dir was!

Petri


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



> Moin
> Dann ist ja gut!
> Gib da ganz andere Leut.
> 
> ...


 
:m ebenfalls.Danke.:m


----------



## Gloin (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

zum glück vermehren sich die gründlinge in meinem gartenteich prächtig.....
werde den bestand in den nächsten wochen mal etwas dezimieren


----------



## greenangel (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

wie lang sind denn so eure köfis?
mir sind fingerlange am liebsten!ich angle meisten mit barschen,die fängt man bei uns mit der senke haufenweise!
mfg greenangel


----------



## Forelle91 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hi Phoenix-mk!!

Ich fahr dort am 23.06. hin mit meinem Verein!!Wo würdest du dich den am Räuberteich hinsetzen?Womit würdest du den angeln?? Ich hab den Wels und auch den Karpfen dort gefangen!Machst du das mit der Montage für Stör auf Grund oder wie?

Dankeschön im Vorraus für deine Tipps und die Tipps der anderen!! 
Bitte fortsetzen!!#6


----------



## Seebaer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hallo...

in einen 8 - 12 cm Köderfisch etwas Luft mit einer Spritze geblasen und auf Grund gelegt ist eine gute Methode auf Zander. #6 #6


----------



## Phoenix-mk (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Phoenix-mk!!
> 
> Ich fahr dort am 23.06. hin mit meinem Verein!!Wo würdest du dich den am Räuberteich hinsetzen?Womit würdest du den angeln?? Ich hab den Wels und auch den Karpfen dort gefangen!Machst du das mit der Montage für Stör auf Grund oder wie?
> 
> ...


 
ich würde mich rechts an dem mönch hinsetzen dort ist es am tiefsten und geangelt wird dort weniger. da kannst du gute fänge auf stör, hecht, und zander machen. aber ich würd nicht zu lange mit köfi angeln. das bringt nichts. wenn nach zwei studen noch keiner gebissen hat kannste es knicken. nimm am besten fetzen auf nen großen einzelhaken den du ab und zu mal zupfst. klar fische ich auf grund. aber mein grundblei ist ziemlich genau 1,5gr schwer. das unterscheidet mich von den anderen dort.
ich hab dich damals gesehen mit den beiden fischen. leider war ich nur zur jugendbetreuung da. also war nix mit fische fangen.
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in lennestadt oder an der sorpe!


----------



## Marc38120 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hallo!

ich hab am sa. meinen 2. Zander so gefangen: 10g birnenblei, dicke perle, wirbel, 70cm 0,30er + 4er einzelhaken der mit einer 10cm Rotauge beködert war. 

Nachteilig: Ich muss ihn zum schlucken mehr zeit geben , wie wenn ich mit einem drilling angel.

1 Zander ist mir am gleichen abend noch ausgestiegen, weil ich nicht lange genug warten konnte :/ *shit.happens* 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70557


----------



## Forelle91 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Neben welchen "Mönch" würdest du dich setzen (und-was ist das?)? Angenommen du stehst direkt vor der Brücke,meinst du dann links,rechts,gegenüber oder direkt dort wo du stehst?

Wie groß würdest du den Einzelhaken nehmen?

Danke Phoenix!!


----------



## sharkhooker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben welchen "Mönch" würdest du dich setzen (und-was ist das?)? Angenommen du stehst direkt vor der Brücke,meinst du dann links,rechts,gegenüber oder direkt dort wo du stehst?
> 
> Wie groß würdest du den Einzelhaken nehmen?
> 
> Danke Phoenix!!


Moin

Was meinst Du mit diesem Posting?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Welcher "Mönch"???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Affe (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> O.K.
> Bei und in Ostfriesland gibt es so gut wie keine Gründlinge(ein Mal ein gestippt).
> Aber Barsche ebend schon, also bediene ich mich da und fang auch dementsprechend die Zander bei uns.
> ...




würden ich so nicht sagen es gibt einige gewässer in dennen die in massen vorkommen, besonders gut kann man die bei uns ( Aurich- großefehn) in einem kleinen kanal fangen, es klappt besonders im sommer gut in dem kleinen kanal, ich gehe immer mich gummistiefeln und nen kleinen kecher ins wasser und versuch mein glück


----------



## Phoenix-mk (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben welchen "Mönch" würdest du dich setzen (und-was ist das?)? Angenommen du stehst direkt vor der Brücke,meinst du dann links,rechts,gegenüber oder direkt dort wo du stehst?
> 
> Wie groß würdest du den Einzelhaken nehmen?
> 
> Danke Phoenix!!


 
ein Mönch ist der Abfluss des teiches also das Holzteil was im wasser steht. auf der anderen seite der insel.

mit dem einzelhaken würde ich nicht unter nen 1er gehen. (Stahlvorfach bzw k*evlar verwenden*)

bitte! immer wieder gerne


----------



## sharkhooker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Affe schrieb:
			
		

> würden ich so nicht sagen es gibt einige gewässer in dennen die in massen vorkommen, besonders gut kann man die bei uns ( Aurich- großefehn) in einem kleinen kanal fangen, es klappt besonders im sommer gut in dem kleinen kanal, ich gehe immer mich gummistiefeln und nen kleinen kecher ins wasser und versuch mein glück


Moin

O.K.
Dann begrentze ich meine Aussage auf Leer und Umgebung(ASV-Gewasser).
Würde mich interessieren, wo dieser Kanal genau liegt.

Petri


----------



## carassius (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> nie was besseres erlebt das kann ich so nicht sagen! Barsch steht bei mir mit Gründling auf Platz eins! wobei ich seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit gründling gefischt habe da ich nicht mehr rankomme und bei uns sind die nur schwer zu stippen


 

Ich schwöre auch auf Gründling!#6 #6 #6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78004&highlight=zander+kanal

Kann uns da jemand von euch erfahreenen Anglern vielleicht mal helfen, wir sind am verzweifeln!


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Ach Mist beim Jugendnachtangeln dürfen wir aber nicht auf die Insel! 
Und nun?????????|kopfkrat


----------



## Scholli79 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hallöle

@Forelle91

dann will ich Dir auch mal nen Tip geben.
Ich kenne das Gewwässer nicht, aber wenn du nicht zu weit raus werfen mußt um Erfolg versprechende Stellen zu erreichen kannst du es auch mal mit Köderfisch an der freien Leine versuchen. Dazu brauchst du ein ca 50cm langes Vorfach mit mittelgroßem Haken (je nach Ködergröße) wenn Hechte vorkommen am besten aus dünnem 7x7 Stahlvorfach. Dann ziehst du den Köderfisch so auf das Vorfach, das der Haken aus dem Maul rausguckt und das Vorfach in der Nähe der Schwanzflosse austritt, nun noch Wirbel mit Einhänger an die Hauptschnur anknoten, Vorfach einhängen und fertig. Da du kein Blei verwendest mußt du allerdingst die Schwimmblase des Köderfisches zerstechen. Jetzt einfach auswerfen, Rolle auf (bzw Freilauf einschalten), Rute auf zwei Rutenständern wagerecht ablegen und auf Biss warten. Ich habe zur Bisserkennung immer ein Glöckchen auf die Spule gelegt und den Bügel offen gelassen, wenn der Zander nun Schnur abzieht fällt das Glöckchen runter, du hörst den Biss, der Zander spürt aber keinen Wiederstand. #6

Viel Erfolg
Marcel


----------



## sharkhooker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



			
				Scholli79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle
> 
> @Forelle91
> 
> ...


Moin
Gute Methode, wird garantiert im Spätherbst ausprobiert.


Petri


----------



## Esox Georg (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Meine Zandermontage sieht wie folgt aus:
- 35 Hauptschnur imt Anti-Tangle-Röhchen mit 20g, dann Perle, 49 fädiges Stahlvorfach von c.a. 1m Länge in Verbindung mit elekt. Pieper
-als Köder vor allem Plötze/Rotfedern von c.a. 10cm, am besten aber ein Gründling oder ein Stück Aal (besseren Köder gibts nich )

Damit hol ich Zander aus meinen Heimatgewässer, von denen viele nichts wissen.#6 

Von'er Beisszeit muss ich auch sagen das sich der Zander gerne auch mal um 2 o. 3 Uhr den Köderfisch schnappt...

Petri !


----------



## Stivi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hi Leute,
kommen wir mal zum Bißanzeiger. Beim Zanderangeln muß er Wiederstandlos abziehen können. Bügel auflassen ist klar,weniger Wiederstand und Reibung geht nicht. Nun aber das "ABER". Ich zerbreche mir schon schon lange den Kopf darüber wie ich das am besten machen kann und zwar : Der Bügel muß auf sein,dass Problem ist,wie bemerke ich den Biß? Wie befestige bzw. wo befestige ich die Schnur das die nicht beim Wind,Strömung oder auch einfach so unkontrolliert von der Rolle spring? Habe schon vieles ausprobiert : Ein Ü-EI in die Schnur gehängt,geht, aber bei etwas Wind spring die Schnur ab. Einen Swinger wie er beim Karpfenangeln benutzt wird ausprobiert,ist meiner Meinung nach beim Zanderangeln falsch am Platz,zu viel Wiederstand. Der Affenkletterer auch. Bevor ich das vergesse,alles in Kombination mit einem elektronischen Bißanzeiger,da ich sehr viel nachts am angeln bin. Nun zurück,ein Gummiband über der Rolle an der Rute wo eine kleine Schlaufe eingklemmt wird. Zwischen der Rolle und dem ersten Ring ein Ü-Ei ( Damit die Schnur etwas Spannung hat um beim Biß das Röllchen vom Bißanzeiger in Bewegung zu setzen ) und dann der elektronische Bißanzeiger wegen dem Optischen und Akustischen Signal. Ist zur Zeit meine beste Lösung.
Habe mir auch schon selber elektronische Bißanzeiger gebaut,geht,aber reicht mir nicht. Zu viel Wiederstand.
*Wie macht ihr das,kennt ihr eine bessere Lösung?*Nun zum Problem 2 :
Nochmal zurück zum Bißanzeiger. Wie ist eure Erfahrung um den Scheucheffekt so minimal wie mögliche zu bekommen? Den Ton eher Hell oder Dunkel einstellen? Und die Lautstärke,ist das egal oder eher so leise wie möglich? Ich finde wenn ich am Ufer oder in der Nähe vom Ufer angel ist sogar die leiseste Einstellung noch zu laut. Das liegt daran weil mir schon oft aufgefallen ist,sobald es anfängt zu piepen wars das mit dem Biß. Ob heller oder Dunkler Ton.
*Habt ihr da eine Lösung,wie macht ihr das?

*Gruß Stivi


----------



## Scholli79 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

@Stivi:



Scholli79 schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt einfach auswerfen, Rolle auf (bzw Freilauf einschalten), Rute auf zwei Rutenständern wagerecht ablegen und auf Biss warten. Ich habe zur Bisserkennung immer ein Glöckchen auf die Spule gelegt und den Bügel offen gelassen, wenn der Zander nun Schnur abzieht fällt das Glöckchen runter, du hörst den Biss, der Zander spürt aber keinen Wiederstand. #6
> 
> Viel Erfolg
> Marcel



Was gefällt Dir an dieser Methode nicht? #c
Zu einfach? |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Nochmals bezüglich der Stellenwahl:

Dein Gewässer ist ja nicht sehr tief. Ich würde zunächst nach Buschreihen, ins Wasser gefallene Bäume usw. suchen. Zum einen gute Standplätze für Zander und zum anderen Rückzugsplätze für kleine Fische aller Art, die dann wieder den Zander anlocken. Man kann an einer solchen Stelle die Fische übrigens durchaus überwerfen. 5m Entfernung kann da sinnvoller sein als den Köfi so weit es geht rauszuwuchten.

Ansonsten suche dir Stellen, wo lehmiger oder schlammiger Grund in Sand übergeht. Zander rauben sehr gerne über Sandgrund. Überdies halte ich es für ein Gerücht, dass gerade in recht seichten stehenden Gewässern der Zander immer nur an den tiefsten Stellen zu fangen ist. Gerade in den Sommermonaten meine ich, dass eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Beim nächtlichen Ansitz zieht der Zander dahin, wo sich kleine Fische aufhalten: eben in den seichteren Abschnitten in relativer Ufernähe. Also Mut zum Angeln in 1 m Wassertiefe!


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Ich bin mal so frei und stelle hier ein paar bilder meiner eigenkonstruktion herein:q(in dem fall mit ner stellrute für fließgewässer), damit kannst du eigentlich überall mit offenem schnurbügel fischen,egal ob strömung oder nicht.du brauchst keine pose die den zander nur mißtrauisch macht.ich habe mit dieser methode breits erfolg gehabt,klappt super#6!muß halt ein kleinwenig elektrotechnische kenntnisse haben, mußt aber sicher kein ingenieur sein.




















vg kohlie#h


----------



## Rocardoso spin (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Richtig schöne erläuterung,...|supergri

Ich hab da mal ne knifflige Frage...!!!

unzwar,..mit Köderfisch auf Zander is klar...!!!  aber wielange kann ich den Fisch dran lassen ????  habe gehört das Zander gern frische Köderfische fressen will!! daher wechseln viele nach zwei stunden den Köder ! 

haben die spezies mal ne gute ANTWORT parat für mich,..

!!!


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> in einen 8 - 12 cm Köderfisch etwas Luft mit einer Spritze geblasen und auf Grund gelegt ist eine gute Methode auf Zander. #6 #6


 

Das wollte bei mir überhaubt noch garnicht klappen. Weiß auch nicht warum aber bei mir treiben die nicht auf. In meinem Gewässer wo ich gern auf Zander fische und auch schon so einige fing auf Grundhab ich es dann und wann auch auftreibend probiert, jedoch egal was ich dafür benutzte, die Köder trieben nie auf. Sicher bin ich mir das dies auf jeden fall mehr Fisch bringen würde, ist das Gewässer doch mit vielen Steinen versehen.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> Das wollte bei mir überhaubt noch garnicht klappen. Weiß auch nicht warum aber bei mir treiben die nicht auf. In meinem Gewässer wo ich gern auf Zander fische und auch schon so einige fing auf Grundhab ich es dann und wann auch auftreibend probiert, jedoch egal was ich dafür benutzte, die Köder trieben nie auf. Sicher bin ich mir das dies auf jeden fall mehr Fisch bringen würde, ist das Gewässer doch mit vielen Steinen versehen.



Hast dus schonmal mit Styropor als auftrieb im Köfi versucht?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> Richtig schöne erläuterung,...|supergri
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne knifflige Frage...!!!
> 
> ...



Ich wechsel den Köfi auch alle 3Std ich hab zwar auch schon Zander gefangen wo der Köfi 8 bis 10 Stunden im Wasser lag, aber frisch fängt meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hast dus schonmal mit Styropor als auftrieb im Köfi versucht?


 

ja, hab so viel wie möglich ins Maul gepackt aber is nicht aufgetrieben. Ich mein so viel past da ja auch nicht rein. Frag mich echt wie Andere das machen.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Versteh ich nicht.
Ich nehm auch nicht viel Styropor da der Köfi im Wasser fast schwerelos ist, bei mir treibt der immer auf.


----------



## chivas (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> ja, hab so viel wie möglich ins Maul gepackt aber is nicht aufgetrieben. Ich mein so viel past da ja auch nicht rein. Frag mich echt wie Andere das machen.



wiegt dein haken 100g?
das klingt wirklich sehr... verdächtig...


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Ich denke, wichtig ist, dass der Köderfisch frisch und die Schwimmblase nicht beschädigt ist. Ein frischer Fisch schwimmt meistens oben, mit Styropor oder Luft muss dann nur noch das Gewicht von Haken und Vorfach überwunden werden.

JannisO
frierst Du deine Köderfische ein oder fängst Du die am Angeltag frisch?


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



chivas schrieb:


> wiegt dein haken 100g?
> das klingt wirklich sehr... verdächtig...


 

eigentlich nicht. Also wenn ich dem das Zeug ins Maul stopfe halte ich ihn danach immer kurz ins Wasser. Meine Rotaugen sind in der Regel 10cm etwa lang.  Das diese dann Mal einige Centimeter vom Grund auftreiben, ist mir jedoch noch nie gelungen. Kork hab ich auch schon getestet mit dem selben negativen Erfolg


----------



## Leski (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Mach ein kleines Loch rein zwischen den Brustflösschen und dort kannste was reinsopfen!! Benutze nur Styrodur


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wichtig ist, dass der Köderfisch frisch und die Schwimmblase nicht beschädigt ist. Ein frischer Fisch schwimmt meistens oben, mit Styropor oder Luft muss dann nur noch das Gewicht von Haken und Vorfach überwunden werden.
> 
> JannisO
> frierst Du deine Köderfische ein oder fängst Du die am Angeltag frisch?


 

Fange sie frisch. Mit eingefrorenen hab ich beim Werfen keine so gute Erfahrung gesammelt


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Versuchs mal das Styropor mit nem Hakenlöser oder kleinem Ast in den Köfi zu schieben, so bekommst mehr Styropor in den Köfi als wenn du es nur bis ins Maul schiebst.


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal das Styropor mit nem Hakenlöser oder kleinem Ast in den Köfi zu schieben, so bekommst mehr Styropor in den Köfi als wenn du es nur bis ins Maul schiebst.


 

werd ich auf jeden Fall testen wenn es im Herbst bei uns wieder los geht. Diese zeit ist an meinem Gewässer die Beste. Auch das mit dem Bauch anritzen werd ich testen.


----------



## Maasperle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

Hallo
ich mache es so! Nehme mir den Fisch schneide mit einem Messer den Fisch in einer Seite einen kleinen Schnitt hinter dem Kiemen und an der anderen seite in höhe des Hinterns.
Dann nehme ich mir ein Stücke von alten Flip Flops die schwimmen gut und sind auch nicht sehr teuer (Kick, 1,99€ Größe 45). Schneide sie in kleine Streifen und drücke sie dann in die Öffnungen hinein.wenn ich damit fertig bin halte ich den Fisch ins Wasser zur kontrolle ob er auch schwimmt. Diese Art hat für mich den Vorteil das die Auftriebskörper bei weitwürfen nicht rausfallen.
Gruß
Die Maasperle












jannisO schrieb:


> ja, hab so viel wie möglich ins Maul gepackt aber is nicht aufgetrieben. Ich mein so viel past da ja auch nicht rein. Frag mich echt wie Andere das machen.


----------



## YuryR. (31. August 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*

das ist mal ein richtig guter tip mit nem streifen vom badelatschen probiere, stelle mir das recht gut vor.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln mit Köfi!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> Richtig,ist Lennestadt(Anglerglück)!!#6



Also , Wenn du echt mal nen Zander fangen willst, dann würde ich an aine der zahlreichen Talsperren im Sauerland gehen!
Von diesem Raubfisteich kann ich nicht viel halten da kannste ja drauf laufen!:v Aber die anderen teiche dort und der Rest der Anlage ist Top!
mfg fishcatcher99:m


----------

